# Neue Ingirezepte mit Chaoskugeln



## Pirnae (5. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Was meint Ihr, werden die nächsten Rezepte (aus dem Raidcontent) auch die Chaoskugeln brauchen
oder wird Blizzard wieder was neues einführen?
Leider gibt es für den Ingi keine Rezepte für die die Kugeln sich lohnen. 
Nur 1 Epic (und das ist BoP) und 2 Fernwaffen die in den Materialkosten zu hoch sind und sich nicht von den HC Varianten absetzen.

Vielleicht gibt es auch die Möglichkeit das die Kugeln nicht mehr Seelengebunden oder gegen Handwerkswahren eingetauscht werden können.

Wie seht ihr die Zukunft für hochlevelige Ingi-Items?

Gruß Pirnae


----------



## Alux (5. März 2011)

ich denek mal das Kugelmäßig ein ähnliches System kommen wird wie in WotLK, sodass immer wieder neue hinzukommen


----------



## Fritzlkong (9. März 2011)

Einfach mitrollen, aufsparen und später verkaufen.


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja eine bessere Version vom Epic Kopf. Wäre toll


----------



## MoonFrost (16. März 2011)

MoJoe779 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir ja eine bessere Version vom Epic Kopf. Wäre toll




es sollte mit jedem contentpatch ein update für den helm kommen finde ich. Und zum topic. nein ich denke nicht das für chaoskugeln jemals wieder was kommt, weil es schon eine neue "kugel" im nächsten raid gibt (braucht man 25 fürs casterlegendary) und somit der alte müll wohl nie wieder genutzt wird siehe frozen orbs(obwohl dafür ja noch nen händler kam ganz am ende des addons)^^


----------



## Pirnae (24. März 2011)

@MoonFrost

Aus welcher Quelle hast du das mit den neuen Kugelnim nächsten Raid (Feuerlande?) und dem Legendary?


----------



## MoonFrost (25. März 2011)

Pirnae schrieb:


> @MoonFrost
> 
> Aus welcher Quelle hast du das mit den neuen Kugelnim nächsten Raid (Feuerlande?) und dem Legendary?




Naja aus der selben quelle aus der jeder seine infos her bekommt. mmo-champion.com is aber schon paar tage her musst da wenn dus net glaubst bisschen zurückblättern und suchen.


----------



## Pirnae (25. März 2011)

Glauben schon. Aber ich quäl mich so ungerne durch englische Text und bin deshalb selten auf mmo.champ.
Meine Frage sollte keinen Zweifel an Deiner Aussage ausdrücken.
Danke deshalb für den Tip, ich werde gleich mal nachschauen.


----------



## madmurdock (17. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich denek mal das Kugelmäßig ein ähnliches System kommen wird wie in WotLK, sodass immer wieder neue hinzukommen



Hast du Wotl gespielt? Anscheinend garnicht oder nicht richtig. Seit dem Start von Wotl gab es nur *EIN WEITERES REZEPT* - und zwar die Munition aus ICC. Selbst in Ulduar, wo viele mechanische Wesen rumwuselten gab es nix zu holen. Jeder Beruf kriegt neue Rezepte fuer Items, die dem aktuellen Content entsprechen. Beim Ingi war dies zuletzt so, als Sunwell draussen war. Vor 3 Jahren...


----------



## MoonFrost (17. April 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Hast du Wotl gespielt? Anscheinend garnicht oder nicht richtig. Seit dem Start von Wotl gab es nur *EIN WEITERES REZEPT* - und zwar die Munition aus ICC. Selbst in Ulduar, wo viele mechanische Wesen rumwuselten gab es nix zu holen. Jeder Beruf kriegt neue Rezepte fuer Items, die dem aktuellen Content entsprechen. Beim Ingi war dies zuletzt so, als Sunwell draussen war. Vor 3 Jahren...



jeeves kam mit ulduar^^


----------



## madmurdock (18. April 2011)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> jeeves kam mit ulduar^^


----------



## Gnomelock (3. Mai 2011)

> ich denek mal das *Kugelmäßig* ein ähnliches System kommen wird wie in WotLK, sodass immer wieder neue hinzukommen





> Hast du Wotl gespielt? Anscheinend garnicht oder nicht richtig. Seit dem Start von Wotl gab es nur EIN WEITERES REZEPT - und zwar die Munition aus ICC. Selbst in Ulduar, wo viele mechanische Wesen rumwuselten gab es nix zu holen.



Ich glaube du hast den Post den du zitierst nicht richtig gelesen oder nicht verstanden. Alux meint das mit jedem neuen Content neue Kugeln dazukamen, *nicht Rezepte*. 
Nichts destotrotz wäre es schön wenn die BC-Upgradebrillen ein Revival feiern würden. Müssen vielleicht nicht so OP sein wie damals, aber ich habe mit meinem Gnom lieber was selbstgebasteltes auf dem Kopf


----------



## Luninator (4. Mai 2011)

ich habs aufgegeben auf Rezepte zu warten, deren Produkt man gebrauchen kann. Die Waffen sind ein schlechter Scherz, jeder Beruf bekam Epics zum Herstellen und wir bauen Zeug, dass in jeder 2ten Hero droppt...


----------

